# Solved: Natural Gas Fireplace Issue



## Saniman (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a 7 year old n/g fireplace that a few weeks ago I noticed started having difficulty keeping the pilot light lit beyond a few hours. Upon further investigation, after relighting the pilot and lighting the main burner, after about 15 minutes or so, all flames were extinguished. 
I have checked (to the best of my ability) the venting and didn't find any obstructions so I am growing suspicious of a part on the f/p itself. 

My first instinct is to suspect the thermocouple but this is just a guess. 
Any experts out there willing to offer an opinion?

Best Regards
Saniman


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I would certainly get a NG fireplace expert to look at it first hand rather than have someone here guess...

It would be a shame to blow yourself up...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'd go with the thermocouple, too. Has it gotten dusty so that it conducts less well? Has the pilot gotten smaller over time so that insufficient heat is being generated?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's probably the thermocouple, but I'll have to agree with buck52 here. If you replace that and it doesn't fix it, I'd get a trained repairman. Gas equipment is not something to take chances with.


----------



## Saniman (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you for the input & also your concerns regarding safety. Both are appreciated. 

While the t-couple replacement would likely resolve the issue, I tend to agree in rethinking this, DIY self help just to save $100 in this instance may not be the wisest decision I've ever made. Calling in the calvary (trained professionals) would likely be a wise investment and the right choice. 

Peace


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Saniman said:


> Thank you for the input & also your concerns regarding safety. Both are appreciated.
> 
> While the t-couple replacement would likely resolve the issue, I tend to agree in rethinking this, DIY self help just to save $100 in this instance may not be the wisest decision I've ever made. Calling in the calvary (trained professionals) would likely be a wise investment and the right choice.
> 
> Peace


Just be sure they are licensed and insured. They can screw up, too.


----------

